# Hole in my bottom bracket! What is it?



## weiler.michael (Feb 4, 2008)

So as I was cleaning my tarmac I noticed this hole in the bottom bracket, much to my relief I found a picture of Boonen's Tarmac SL2 and his also had the hole. Anyone have any idea what the hole on the left (of the picture) of the bottom bracket is?


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

It allows water and moisture to get out of the frame.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Yep drain hole.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Sadly missing on my '05 Roubaix. Looks like Specialized finally "got it" after all the complaints about frames filling up with water after a wet ride.


----------



## Tweaker (Jan 12, 2007)

In the piping/tubing world it is called a 'weephole'.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

In the human world it's called a "peehole."


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

In the porn world it's called a "gloryhole."


Sorry, I couldn't resist. :devil:


----------

